# Exercise Equpiment/Gym Set and Wallpaper/Flooring Question



## tajikey (May 6, 2020)

Anyone have any idea what is included in a complete "set"? I've got the following:
Speed Bag
Punching Bag
Pull up Bar
Treadmill
Exercise Bike
Exercise Ball
Protein
Weight Bench
Kettlebell
Barbell
Climbing Wall

I've also included:
Climbing Wall
Water Cooler
Locker

What I know I need:
Medicine Ball

Wallpaper/Flooring
Climbing Wall Paper
Not sure the name, but it's gray rubber with blue dots

I don't know what else I'm missing. I think it'd be cool to include some flat screen TVs, but the only one I have is pink. I'd also like a water fountain not like the DIY recipe. But what else? Are there any other items you can think of or know should be included as part of the set? Also, shameless plug, but if you have something I need, I'd happily take it off your hands for a cool 25k bells (unless it costs more than that, then I'll pay 25k more than the cost).


----------



## Morningowl (May 6, 2020)

Maybe adding one those boxing ring corner(even tho its a bed xD)? 

Also do have Wall-mounted tv(50 in.) in blue and the smaller one in grey if you would like either ones of those.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

I know I have a blue wall mounted tv


----------



## stiney (May 6, 2020)

You could use the infused water dispenser--fancy gyms often have those.

If you do a locker room, you'll want the shower set or shower booth and maybe a bathroom set up--the bathroom sink, one of the toilets, with simple panels to make stalls?


----------



## blu789 (May 11, 2020)

I know this post is a week old, but here is my basement gym I just finished.  I may move some of the decorations around the room slightly to maximize fung shui points.. maybe not lol.

--blu789


----------



## Rosch (Nov 27, 2020)

This might help.









						Furniture/New Horizons/Fitness
					

This is a list of fitness-themed furniture in Animal Crossing: New Horizons....




					nookipedia.com


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 27, 2020)

I second the boxing/wrestling ring. Here's a photo of my fitness centre


----------

